# Games LAGGEN nach Umzug



## Robo101 (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo ich bin vor kurzem von den USA nach Deutschland umgezogen und seitdem laggen alle meine Spiele sehr stark. Was ich vorher auf Ulta Grafikeinstellungen spielen konnte get nun nichtmal auf den niedrigsten. Ich habe schon 3 mal meine treiber neu aufgestezt Windows refreshed etc.. Es ist, als ob meine teile ausgetauscht wurden.
Wenn ihr Specs braucht kann ich die auch noch posten, aber vorher ging ja alles...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2015)

Was für eine Hardware hast du denn?
Alle Kabel nochmal überprüft?
Ist dein Netzteil für 230V ausgelegt?


----------



## Robo101 (25. Juli 2015)

Ja, ich hatte von Anfang aus darauf geachtet, dass mein Netzteil auf 60Hz und 240V ausgelegt ist. 

Teile:
Mainboard:
ASRock H97 Pro4 LGA 1150 Intel H97
Laufwerk:
LG Internal Super Multi Drive
WLAN adapter:
TP-LINK TL-WN881ND
CPU Kühlung:
Cooler Master Hyper T4
Gpu:
MSI R9 270
Cpu:
Intel Core i5-4590 Haswell
Netzteil:
SeaSonic S12G-450 450W ATX12V
RAM:
ADATA XPG V1.0 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3
SSD:
Crucial M500 120GB SATA 2.5" 7mm
HDD:
Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Juli 2015)

Hattest du mal alles auf korrekten Sitz überprüft am PC?

Was ist denn hiermit?


----------



## Robo101 (26. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hattest du mal alles auf korrekten Sitz überprüft am PC?
> 
> Was ist denn hiermit?



Was ist denn mit dem "Sitz" gemeint?  Kabel sitzen alle richtig, jedoch hatte ich meine RAM- Slost von A1 und A2 zu B1 und B2 gewechselt, da der PC nicht mehr hochgefahren ist. Ich kann aber mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, dass dies eigentlich immer so war und dass sie nur ausgetauscht waren, da ich sie vor dem Umzug herausgenommen hatte und dann wahrscheinlich danach falsch wieder ein - aber man weiss ja nie das koennte auch das Problem sein.
Das Hier ist ein alter Thread, ich dachte schon das Problem gefunden zu haben und wollte wissen wie ich es behebe.(hat sich aber als Quatsch erwiesen) und da man hier nix loeschen kann dann eben so...

Selbst bei Minecraft und LoL bekomme ich nur noch 30fps (Normal gegen 200) und bei GTA V ist es nur noch ein Albtraum - Ich hab keine ahnung was da los ist...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Unten links auf das Dreieck klicken und gewünschten Text eintragen dann wird die Moderation dem Wunsch nachkommen. Ich kenne so kein Forum wo man selbst löschen kann.
Richtig mit dem Sitz war gemeint ob alle Bauteile noch richtig verankert sind da so eine Reise ja diverse Erschütterungen mit sich zieht


----------



## Robo101 (26. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Richtig mit dem Sitz war gemeint ob alle Bauteile noch richtig verankert sind da so eine Reise ja diverse Erschütterungen mit sich zieht


Alles Sitzt aber ein Blick in die UEFI offenbarte mir ein weiteres potenzielles Problem: CPU-Temperatur 95C im Nichtbetrieb. Irgend ne gute CPU-Kuehler Empfehlung unter 30-40Euro ??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Der EKL Brocken Eco wäre ein passender Kandidat.


> UEFI offenbarte mir ein weiteres potenzielles Problem: CPU-Temperatur 95C im Nichtbetrieb


Wie geht das denn? Da würde ich mal den Kühler demontieren und genau untersuchen


----------



## Robo101 (26. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn? Da würde ich mal die Graka demontieren und genau untersuchen


Ich habe leider den boxed-kühler führ den cpu noch, habe ihn mal demontiert und die wärmeleitpaste war nur auf 50% der fläche und bröselte schon...
Und wieso hat das jetzt was mit der graka zu tun?

Also mein plan wäre es gewesen jetzt erstmal neue wärmeleitpaste aufzutragen bis ein neuer kühler bestellt und angekommen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Juli 2015)

Äh sorry der CPU Kühler war gemeint aber du hast den Fehler ja schon gefunden. Da wird wohl schon länger ein Push Pin nicht richtig gesessen haben und die Original Plempe neigt ja auch zum eintrocknen. Das könnte deine ganzen Fehler erklären, da die CPU bei jeder Belastung runter Takten würde. Kühlflächen reinigen und neue WLP drauf damit kann man dann erstmal leben bis der Kühler kommt.


----------



## Robo101 (26. Juli 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Kühlflächen reinigen und neue WLP drauf damit kann man dann erstmal leben bis der Kühler kommt.



Hab ich gemacht - Alles runter neu Nocuta Paste drauf und neu angesteckt. Jetzt temps bei belastung wieder bei 60C.
Alles Klar, danke!


----------

